# Any web masters out there that can help with an Online poll?



## Azjjg (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello All,

This might seem like a tall order, but does anyone know of a copy paste PHP code and MySQL online poll for my web site?

I have been looking around and have found nothing. I plan on taking a class to help with this, but am unable to do it right now.

I know that I cannot copy paste a MySQL, but perhaps I can figure that out.

Thanks and Sorry if it is a stupid question.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/Polls_and_Voting/index.html


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

I just had to put up a poll for a student doing research and used this:
http://phpesp.sourceforge.net/

Of course she comes to me friday and says it needs to be up and running Mon. I had it working inside a couple of hours.


----------



## Azjjg (Nov 24, 2004)

deuce868 said:


> I just had to put up a poll for a student doing research and used this:
> http://phpesp.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Of course she comes to me friday and says it needs to be up and running Mon. I had it working inside a couple of hours.


Thanks! Does anyone know a way around changing the CHMD to 777? My hosting company does not give me access! I should have looked into it further b4 buying..


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

you should not need to chmod anything to 777. Why are you trying to do this?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Azjjg said:


> Thanks! Does anyone know a way around changing the CHMD to 777? My hosting company does not give me access! I should have looked into it further b4 buying..


Many FTP clients have chmod ability.


----------



## Azjjg (Nov 24, 2004)

deuce868 said:


> you should not need to chmod anything to 777. Why are you trying to do this?


So the pollers can read,write, and view. Perhaps I am going about this the wrong way. Am I totally off base?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Azjjg said:


> So the pollers can read,write, and view. Perhaps I am going about this the wrong way. Am I totally off base?


You should not have to set it to 777 if your hosting company has their Web Server setup correctly. They should have Suexec or CgiWrap installed on the server. That way you only have to set it to 755.


----------



## Azjjg (Nov 24, 2004)

LwdSquashman said:


> You should not have to set it to 777 if your hosting company has their Web Server setup correctly. They should have Suexec or CgiWrap installed on the server. That way you only have to set it to 755.


Either way, I am pretty sure that I cannot change to 777 or 755 at all. Let me try 755 though.

THanks again for your help.


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

The script I gave you is a php script and all files on a webserver usually default to 755. You should not have to edit permissions. I don't get how you want users to write polls...they should just be checking a box and moving on. 

LwdSquashman is right that many ftp clients allow chmod (such as SmartFTP). 

how much web experience do you have? Have you played with PHP at all?


----------



## Azjjg (Nov 24, 2004)

deuce868 said:


> The script I gave you is a php script and all files on a webserver usually default to 755. You should not have to edit permissions. I don't get how you want users to write polls...they should just be checking a box and moving on.
> 
> LwdSquashman is right that many ftp clients allow chmod (such as SmartFTP).
> 
> how much web experience do you have? Have you played with PHP at all?


Sorry. I was getting the two confused. I am also working on a guest book. You are right I onnly want people to see the poll and take it. 
I have never really used PHP and have about half a year on web developement via Dreamweaver. 
Think I am doing pretty good thus far. Check out my site if you like. 
www.jamesandcubby.com
Thanks again. I messing with it tonight again.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This site is running on an IIS 6.0 server and doesn't look like it is even behind a firewall.


----------



## Azjjg (Nov 24, 2004)

LwdSquashman said:


> This site is running on an IIS 6.0 server and doesn't look like it is even behind a firewall.


???? I have no idea what that even means. Total newbie I guess.


----------



## bbeck (Dec 21, 2004)

in diary.htm

December 20th 2004

change the "width:957px;" to say 400px


----------



## Azjjg (Nov 24, 2004)

bbeck said:


> in diary.htm
> 
> December 20th 2004
> 
> change the "width:957px;" to say 400px


Perhaps I am totally new again, but why? I like it and would preferr it with a wider screen. Does it take something else away that I am missing?


----------



## bbeck (Dec 21, 2004)

on (not mine) smaller screens you have to scroll L-R which is a big no-no!
Use a percent value instead which will adopt to the window size. You might find it easier to put a table in the layer and include some cell padding too.


----------

